# Condensate pipe query



## Mozziebear (May 14, 2018)

Hi all, 
I have just joined this forum and this is my first post. A little bit about myself then I will cut to it.
I have been a builder, painter and decorator for the past 30 years. In the past I have been involved in fairly substantial builds but now, as much more of me aches, I tend to do a lot easier and smaller stuff. Typically, refurbishments, kitchen and bathroom installations along with the plastering, tiling and most of the associated electrical and plumbing works.
So, I could really do with some advice and technical help regarding the installation of a new boiler and its condensate pipe by a plumber/builder as part of a kitchen installation that I undertook.
My issue is with the way in which the condensate pipe has been installed. Initially it came out of the wall in 22mm and was uninsulated. After a lot of grief I managed to get the plumber to change the pipe to that which a Vaillant engineer said it should be – min 32mm - the engineer also said it should be insulated with proper external grade insulation; bit of a no brainer that as clearly any external pipework affected by the weather should be insulated. 
The plumber changed the pipe by cutting the 22mm at the elbow where it comes out of the wall and ran the rest in 32 mm as well as leaving it uninsulated. He refuses to insulate it as well as change the 22mm pipe and elbow to ensure that all external pipe work is 32mm including what comes through the wall.
Vaillant installation instructions sort of cover the insulation but they also refer to BS6798 2014, which is something I cannot access. Can anybody give me the parts of this BS that refer to these two issues as I would like to know if I am barking up the wrong tree. 
I welcome any and all help and advice that you have to offer.
Thanking you all in advance.
Martin


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

This is a proffesional plumber forum, you might want to check out sister site at the DIY forum ( dont know exactly what its called ) best of luck.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbing professionals only.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

“I would like to know if I am barking up the wrong tree.”

Bingo!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Martin, who are the biggest welfare-recipients on earth?

Answer: The royal family of England. 

Will you be in attendance at the royal wedding? If so, don't forget to bring your lunch.



With regard to your original question, you'd better have a professional plumber assist you.


----------



## Mozziebear (May 14, 2018)

Just to clarify and in answer to a couple of points made, I am a professional builder, and have been for 30 years, who was looking for some professional plumbing advice so thought a professional plumbers forum might be the place to go, how silly of me.
Also, the company that installed the boiler are Gas Safe registered plumbers who, it seems, are unable to reply or respond to any questions or errors made in any kind of meaningful professional manner, something it would seem, appears to be quite common.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mozziebear said:


> Just to clarify and in answer to a couple of points made, I am a professional builder, and have been for 30 years, who was looking for some professional plumbing advice so thought a professional plumbers forum might be the place to go, how silly of me.
> Also, the company that installed the boiler are Gas Safe registered plumbers who, it seems, are unable to reply or respond to any questions or errors made in any kind of meaningful professional manner, something it would seem, appears to be quite common.
> Thank you for your help.



There may be some professional plumbing sites that will answer your questions, but this is not one of those. This is a site for people in the trade to converse with each other. Sucks that the other company isn't contacting you back, good luck with that.


----------



## Mozziebear (May 14, 2018)

Fair enough.
All the best


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mozziebear said:


> Fair enough.
> All the best


https://www.ukplumbersforums.co.uk/

They will help regardless of whether you are licensed or not.


----------

